# Help! I can't decide which breeder to go with!



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Both are good, based on what I know. And I met a lovely Ash's Mystical standard a few years ago. Did you talk with each breeder yet and see who you feel connected to? That is an important piece for me when I'm buying a pup.


----------



## PiperMiniPoo (9 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Both are good, based on what I know. And I met a lovely Ash's Mystical standard a few years ago. Did you talk with each breeder yet and see who you feel connected to? That is an important piece for me when I'm buying a pup.


Thank you! I feel so overwhelmed trying to decide but from what ive seen both do all of the recommended health testing so that's good. I've talked to both via email and phone and both seem great which makes it more difficult.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Is one geographically closer? Make sure to meet them in person. Does one have a litter planned in a better time frame for you?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Honestly I think 'clicking' well with the person does factor in ones you have checked all the boxes for responsible breeding. 

Nearly all the breeders I contacted were good, some producing a lot of champions actually. But I went with my breeder because when I called she told me everything she feels is wrong with the dogs in her line. I know it sounds strange but I really liked the honesty and the ability to be critical of ones own dogs and work. It also reassured me, especially as I was looking in the middle of lockdown when puppies were exploding in price, that she wasn't giving me a 'sales pitch'. 

Its also really important to make sure that your vision of a 'good poodle/dog' is the same vision as the breeder has. We do of course have the breed standard but that, especially the temperament, is open to interpretation and there is also a natural variation within the breed. With some dogs being more energetic and intense, others a little more mellow. I was looking for a dog on the higher intensity side of the poodle temperament spectrum so I found a breeder who also likes those characteristics in a poodle. Titles and tests can't really tell you details like that, you just need to have a conversation and see if your expectations match their criteria for the breeding programme. I liked to start the conversation with 'how do you choose your breeding pairs' or something like that.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

Our toy poodle has Ash’s Mystical poodles in his lines. He’s got a very calm disposition and is the picture of health so far, although he’s only nine months old.


----------



## PiperMiniPoo (9 mo ago)

Little Milo said:


> Our toy poodle has Ash’s Mystical poodles in his lines. He’s got a very calm disposition and is the picture of health so far, although he’s only nine months old.


So good to know! That's the breeder that I'm leaning towards. Now the question is do I go with a silver or white/cream. Such a tough choice!


----------



## PiperMiniPoo (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the input everyone. I’m leaning towards Ash’s Mystical even though it’s out of state. Now the next hard decision… silver or white/cream. I’m torn!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Kpiontek said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. I’m leaning towards Ash’s Mystical even though it’s out of state. Now the next hard decision… silver or white/cream. I’m torn!


The one with the better temperament fit for you


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

I agree with MaizieFrosty, but when I first met a silver I was amazed at how beautiful they are and my interest in poodles began. It is still my fave color. 
That being said Nano is white and absolutely gorgeous and I have a new appreciation for the color. 
So you can't go wrong with either.


----------

